

Selectively Ignoring Reset Packets From Your ISP - xirium
http://www.nnsquad.org/archives/nnsquad/msg00930.html

======
smanek
Why reward bad behavior?

If your ISP is breaking your internet access you should switch ISPs.

Pay a little bit more for a better provider, and tell others to do the same.
As soon as we stop standing for this bullsh*t, ISPs will have to adapt or die.

But, as long as we keep paying them, they will continue to try and pull this
stuff on us.

And pistoriusp: probably not. It is extremely unlikely that your ISP enforces
its bandwidth limit per day. What do you mean by "Your connection is reset
every 24 hours"? That's a bit ambiguous ...

~~~
pistoriusp
We have 1 national supplier for fixed line internet access in South Africa,
it's a 39% government owned Monopoly called Telkom. Although things are
getting better this is our only option for now.

This is from their website:

"Does DSL give me a fixed IP address?"

"No, at each login a new dynamic IP address will be assigned to you. Your DSL
connection will be reset 24 hours after the last login and a 60 min idle
timeout has been implemented."

And the way that they implement uncapped/ capped connection is by separating
them in to IP address blocks. So your DSL connection is forcefully
disconnected every 24 hours, when you reconnect you get a new IP address and
dependent on your usage limit you'll be capped or uncapped. (When you're
capped you don't receive any data).

I hope that helps to clear up your statement about our bandwidth limits not
been enforced daily.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telkom_>(South_Africa)

------
pistoriusp
In South Africa we are "capped," this means that you purchase a set amount of
bandwidth per month, I've got 5GB per month account for which I pay $41 per
month. Your connection is reset every 24 hours to ensure that you do not go
over your limit.

From this do you think it would be possible to ignore the reset and continue
to remain on the "uncapped" account?

~~~
cstejerean
The "reset" you mention is not the kind of reset this article talks about.
This article talks about ignoring RST packets (which are used by some ISPs to
selectively terminate TCP connections). You can't really ignore the fact that
your ISP disconnects your DSL line every 24 hours.

~~~
pistoriusp
Thanks for clearing that up for me.

